# Who also walks (and tracks steps!)?



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

58, riding 3-4 times per week
Switched from running 1 time per week to walking every day at the beginning of May, 2020
Goal – fat burn! 
Step goal – 20,000 per day

Notes: I was doing some mega(for me)-walking days (30,000 – 35,000 spd) and it didn’t seem to be very effective and took a really big chunk of time out of my day. This week I cut back on the length of walks and added dumbbells – currently lugging 8lbs around in each hand for each walk.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I walk from my couch to the fridge....and back sometimes. I walk my dog 3 miles twice a week (we just got back) but don't count my steps. It's more for him than me. 

I had some co-workers way back in the 80's that "fast pace" walked during their lunch hour with weights and they dropped some serious weight. 

Good luck...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Since the covid started i walk @2 miles every morning. Are you just holding the dumbells or doing exercises? Also, i have a really big stride so this only translates into @100 steps.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

About two years ago I set my desk up in the office as a “walking desk” – a smooth treadmill designed for the “slow speeds” for walking placed under a standing desk with my computer readily accessible. I’d pace away for much of the day at about 2.5 MPH. I think better when moving and was always pacing the halls when I had a difficult problem to crack. Over the course of a normal day with the treadmill I’d get about 20,000 steps that way. I’d have to sit on occasion for certain tasks or longer conversations – people can be disconcerted talking to a “walking man”. That walking was on top of the 2 to 3 mile run I did every morning (my streak is 4.5 years now) – so, lots of steps taken. I haven’t been on the treadmill since the COVID thing started as I’m now working from home, but I still get lots of steps as the dog has aged out of running and she gets her mile of leisurely walking each morning and evening and I run my 2 to 3 miles. I think it is a huge benefit to get that distance on foot in each day. I haven’t really been sick in that time, and I work around lots of young adults who bring in all sorts of respiratory infections and use to get a serious cold a couple of times a year. Now I sniffle a bit for a few days while my coworkers are often laid out by whatever bug was passing around. I theorize the regular running and walking have amped by immune system, allowing me to shrug off random illnesses. I’m not counting on it keeping me safe from COVID – I’m all about social distancing, appropriate sanitation, and PPE. Also, my baseline fitness is much better and when work keeps me off the bike for a week or two I can jump back on and be largely at the same place I was when I left off, although working from home has allowed me to ride 4 or 5 days a week for the past few months. I log my running miles, but really don’t see the running or walking as part of my training when I’m working towards a race – it just gives me a higher base level of fitness to build on. At 60, I need the motivation of a dog to walk and a running streak to keep me off the couch. And weight bearing exercise is important for us old folks!


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Scott O said:


> Since the covid started i walk @2 miles every morning. Are you just holding the dumbells or doing exercises? Also, i have a really big stride so this only translates into @100 steps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Initially I did some exercises with the dumbbells but rarely do now it feels a little awkward and I am enjoying the challenge of just carrying them - still feeling it in the traps.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Ptor said:


> About two years ago I set my desk up in the office as a "walking desk" - a smooth treadmill designed for the "slow speeds" for walking placed under a standing desk with my computer readily accessible. I'd pace away for much of the day at about 2.5 MPH. I think better when moving and was always pacing the halls when I had a difficult problem to crack. Over the course of a normal day with the treadmill I'd get about 20,000 steps that way. I'd have to sit on occasion for certain tasks or longer conversations - people can be disconcerted talking to a "walking man". That walking was on top of the 2 to 3 mile run I did every morning (my streak is 4.5 years now) - so, lots of steps taken. I haven't been on the treadmill since the COVID thing started as I'm now working from home, but I still get lots of steps as the dog has aged out of running and she gets her mile of leisurely walking each morning and evening and I run my 2 to 3 miles. I think it is a huge benefit to get that distance on foot in each day. I haven't really been sick in that time, and I work around lots of young adults who bring in all sorts of respiratory infections and use to get a serious cold a couple of times a year. Now I sniffle a bit for a few days while my coworkers are often laid out by whatever bug was passing around. I theorize the regular running and walking have amped by immune system, allowing me to shrug off random illnesses. I'm not counting on it keeping me safe from COVID - I'm all about social distancing, appropriate sanitation, and PPE. Also, my baseline fitness is much better and when work keeps me off the bike for a week or two I can jump back on and be largely at the same place I was when I left off, although working from home has allowed me to ride 4 or 5 days a week for the past few months. I log my running miles, but really don't see the running or walking as part of my training when I'm working towards a race - it just gives me a higher base level of fitness to build on. At 60, I need the motivation of a dog to walk and a running streak to keep me off the couch. And weight bearing exercise is important for us old folks!


Awesome running streak!


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

I walk our Seppala Husky twice a day, our back gate is right into a Provincial Park. Absolutely perfect for the variety of hiking paths, which aren't necessarily on the map.  Using those one better get used to coming across some of the wild life e.g. rattle snakes in the summer.

Keeping track of steps is the Garmin Vivoactive HR which adjusts the day's target to the previous day's result; up and up that target goes if one exceeds it.
BTW the intended purpose for the watch a few years back was keeping accurate count of the distance of each XC skiing session. Of course there is a bunch of data that the apps deliver, some less others more.  
Also very handy for biking.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I walk when I can’t ride, should I count that?


----------



## 940TXYC (May 17, 2020)

Since COVID-19 hit I have been home office bound for 95% of the time. Never used to track steps, but I have always been active at the gym. Just started riding again during COVID-19.... and keeping track of steps and exercise. Down about 10 lbs since March... and wasn't really trying to lose weight. Now it's been a motivational deal to try and keep my steps up during the day and beat the previous day.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been much more sedentary since I started working from home back in March, so my wife and I have made an effort to walk on days when I don't ride. We typically walk 4 miles, 4-5 times a week so I'm averaging about 10k steps a day. We try to keep our pace around 16 minutes/mile.

I got an Apple Watch last year through my insurance carrier for $11/month over 24 months and my exercise can help pay for it. If I hit a caloric goal daily, at the end of the month, Aetna pays the $11. It's been a great motivator, and after 11 months, I haven't paid a dime for it yet.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

rmac said:


> ...Step goal - 20,000 per day...


Check out sweatcoin. I just heard about it. Seems weird, but seems legit.

https://sweatco.in/


----------



## 940TXYC (May 17, 2020)

Arebee said:


> I've been much more sedentary since I started working from home back in March, so my wife and I have made an effort to walk on days when I don't ride. We typically walk 4 miles, 4-5 times a week so I'm averaging about 10k steps a day. We try to keep our pace around 16 minutes/mile.
> 
> I got an Apple Watch last year through my insurance carrier for $11/month over 24 months and my exercise can help pay for it. If I hit a caloric goal daily, at the end of the month, Aetna pays the $11. It's been a great motivator, and after 11 months, I haven't paid a dime for it yet.


That's a great deal!


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> Check out sweatcoin. I just heard about it. Seems weird, but seems legit.
> 
> https://sweatco.in/


Weird but worth a try! Thanks for pointing us to it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. If you try it lets us know what you think. I tried to get my wife to try it but she wouldn't bite.


----------



## Va_Dinger (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish I could walk/run but the knee doesn't approve. I can ride MTB though thank God with no problems.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

RhB HJ said:


> I walk our Seppala Husky twice a day, our back gate is right into a Provincial Park. Absolutely perfect for the variety of hiking paths, which aren't necessarily on the map.  Using those one better get used to coming across some of the wild life e.g. rattle snakes in the summer.
> 
> Keeping track of steps is the Garmin Vivoactive HR which adjusts the day's target to the previous day's result; up and up that target goes if one exceeds it.
> BTW the intended purpose for the watch a few years back was keeping accurate count of the distance of each XC skiing session. Of course there is a bunch of data that the apps deliver, some less others more.
> Also very handy for biking.


I just read your June post, and I kinda just have to ask.....run across any rattlers? How do you and dog handle these encounters? I'd be quite jumpy about them for doggies sake.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yeah, I've taken up walking again. After being hit by a 4WD and breaking my hip over a year back. And messing up my knee. Having back trouble as well, which got really bad about a month ago. Still doing physiotherapy, but my back wasn't improving. Went to the doctor's, he basically said it's just old age and you're worn out/damaged, nothing much they can do to fix it. 
So I started walking again. Climbing hills to be more precise. Every night after work. And weekends. Anywhere between 5 and 9kms, and 250-350 metres of vertical elevation. It's helping me no end. I'm not pain free, but not requiring pain killers or anti inflammatories to manage either.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

I walk every morning 2-4 miles and then usually ride the mountain bike on the streets following the same path as my walk. Its a great way to start the day and I usually hit my goal of 14,000 steps half way through the day. I also do intermittent fasting and try to get to the 16 hour mark before eating, relying on just black coffee to get me through. Went form 200lbs to 183 atm. Im shooting for 178.
Ill also hit the bag a few days a week and dumbbells 3-4 times a week. Seems like a lot seeing it in writing but thats what you do when you have parkinsons. Keep [email protected]!!


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

I like to go for long walks, especially this time of year when the trails are all mud & slush which rusts the bike components, I hate taking the bike apart to clean. I used to be a jogger when I lived near the beach, it was the only place I could jog long distances without damaging my knees - sand greatly reduces the impact. Nowadays, far from any beach I just walk, 5 to 7 miles on average. I've always thought it is better all-around exercise than cycling (maybe because my body is too used to cycling) but maybe not as much fun. I take an MP3 player/radio along and try to explore new places. 

I don't track steps, but do record my routes on GPS (cycling and walking). It is almost a second hobby to look at my routes afterwards and plan the next one, it definitely adds positively to the experience.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I had rotator cuff surgery in November so I haven’t been allowed to do much more than walk for the last few months. I miss my usual activities of skiing, snowboarding, and going to the gym but I’m enjoying walking about an hour per day. My kids turned me onto the app Outwalk (a step counter) and we use it for friendly competition, which has been a great motivator.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

We have 4 dogs, so on the weekends they get walks in the woods of an hour each day. More often than not my lunch hour at work is a hike up a nearby bluff with over 500 feet of gain. I can't sit at my desk for more than 90 minutes I have to get up and walk around the facility. I also run almost every day, so my daily step goal is always over 20,000. Sometimes I'll train for ultramarathons by walking as fast as I can without running on my lunch break.

Kind of off topic, there are events where the goal is to walk 100 miles in under 24 hours. I find that would be incredibly difficult, it would be so much easier if you could just run it. But if you're caught running you're DQ'ed.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Started walking this past June and I track the miles using the free Map My Walk app from Under Armour. I found a couple loops in the neighborhood that are between 2-3 miles, the one I usually do is 2.6. In the summer I was going first thing in the am, but one of the benefits of work from home is that I can now get out in the middle of the day and it's a welcome break. I've started listening to podcasts during my walks but find I walk faster if I listen to music. 
The local hospital system sponsors a website where you can log your walking/cycling miles and complete "challenges" during the year. I haven't seen the weight loss hoped for, which means I need to work on the diet side.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

I use a Garmin Fenix 5 and Garmin Connect to track steps, walking, running, riding and any other fitness activity I take on. I'm at 515 days getting at least 10k steps per day. On the days where I either run or walk a more extended distance, it's usually 15 - 20k steps. When walking, it's always a minimum mile a day giving the dog her walk although most days it's 2 - 3. It all helps toward notching stress levels down and tipping the scale in the right direction. Just curious if anybody else uses a Garmin device and Garmin Connect?


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

EJ said:


> Started walking this past June and I track the miles using the free Map My Walk app from Under Armour. I found a couple loops in the neighborhood that are between 2-3 miles, the one I usually do is 2.6. In the summer I was going first thing in the am, but one of the benefits of work from home is that I can now get out in the middle of the day and it's a welcome break. I've started listening to podcasts during my walks but find I walk faster if I listen to music.
> The local hospital system sponsors a website where you can log your walking/cycling miles and complete "challenges" during the year. *I haven't seen the weight loss hoped for, which means I need to work on the diet side.*


I've found it just lets me drink more beer, without getting even fatter


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, so you're a "glass half full" person! 🍺


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

ElTortoise said:


> I use a Garmin Fenix 5 and Garmin Connect to track steps, walking, running, riding and any other fitness activity I take on. I'm at 515 days getting at least 10k steps per day. On the days where I either run or walk a more extended distance, it's usually 15 - 20k steps. When walking, it's always a minimum mile a day giving the dog her walk although most days it's 2 - 3. It all helps toward notching stress levels down and tipping the scale in the right direction. Just curious if anybody else uses a Garmin device and Garmin Connect?


That's all I use is Garmin Connect, currently I have a Forerunner 945 for running and an Edge 1000 for biking. No Strava or other apps.


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

ElTortoise said:


> Just curious if anybody else uses a Garmin device and Garmin Connect?


I used to use a Garmin 12XL from which I transferred the tracks to Memory Map (UK Ordnance Survey maps) on a PC, but now I use an old mobile phone with Memory Map app installed. This has the advantage that I can see the map on my phone, it has come in useful a few times when I got lost in the woods and needed to find my way to the nearest main road. Possibly your Garmin does the same, mine was from the early 1990's.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

ElTortoise said:


> . Just curious if anybody else uses a Garmin device and Garmin Connect?


Yep. I've just got a little Garmin Forerunner 35 watch, about the cheapest they make, it tracks all my walking/hiking/biking, and sync to my private Garmin account. Nothing else. Not interested in what anyone else is doing. Although, if I happen to cross other users segments, it does let me know.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Alex said:


> I used to use a Garmin 12XL from which I transferred the tracks to Memory Map (UK Ordnance Survey maps) on a PC, but now I use an old mobile phone with Memory Map app installed.* This has the advantage that I can see the map on my phone, it has come in useful a few times when I got lost in the woods and needed to find my way to the nearest main road. *Possibly your Garmin does the same, mine was from the early 1990's.


I find if I fire up Google Earth on my phone, that gets me close enough if I'm a bit stuck. Might have to climb up out of a gully, look for a clear spot in the bush, or wait a couple of minutes for everything to load up/stabilise, but good enough to figure out what direction and roughly how far to head to the closest track/dirt road or whatever.


----------

